# mögliche 'eigene' Konfigurationen für die Web.XML auflisten lassen



## JayGabriel (6. Nov 2012)

Hallo, an alle,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, wie ich meine möglichen Konfigurationeinträge in der Web.XML schnell zugreifbar machen könnte.

Bisher habe ich meine Konfigurationseinträge immer in die 
	
	
	
	





```
<env-entry>
```
's hineingepackt. So soll es auch bleiben, doch irgendwann verliert man da den Überblick, was möglich ist, was zwingend notwendig ist und was nicht notwendig wäre.
Damit es jedoch ohne Weiteres auch überall funktioniert ohne dieses Gimmick, möchte ich es nicht über zusätzliche Tags lösen.

Gäbe es eine andere Möglichkeit, außer ein Text-(oder XML)-Dokument mit den möglichen Einträgen zu füllen und irgendwo im Projekt zu speichern, um dort dann nachschauen zu können?
Am besten wäre es, wenn die möglichen Einträge schon irgendwie vorgeschlagen werden könnten (in Eclipse kann man das so schön mit [Crtl]+[Space]).

Ich arbeite zurzeit in Eclispe Juno. Wenn ich hier irgendwo Einstellungen dafür vornehmen könnte, wäre es super! Und wenn man die dann noch speichern und weiterreichen könnte, wäre es noch besser. 

Aber vielleicht weiß einer von euch da noch eine bessere Möglichkeit?

Viele Grüße,
Jay


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2012)

Wie wäre es mit eienr [c]REAMDE.txt[/c]?

Ansosnten kannst du ja Kommenatre an die web.xml Einträge machen, aber Tools (Wizards, etc. pp.) schmeissen diese IME weg beim neuschreiben/ändern.

So ganz ohne Doku sollte eine Installation auch nciht für Admins erfolgen.


----------



## JayGabriel (6. Nov 2012)

Hallo maki,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort! Mit einer Readme habe ich es gemacht, aber ich hatte gehofft, dass es noch eine andere Möglichkeit geben würde, die das Einrichten für andere Entwickler erleichtert.
Wenn man nur [CRTL] +
	
	
	
	





```
drücken muss und dann eine ganze Liste von Möglichkeiten bekommen könnte, wäre das genial.
Aber wahrscheinlich erwarte ich zu viel Magic von Eclipse. ;)

Viele Grüße,
Jay
```


----------



## maki (6. Nov 2012)

> ich hatte gehofft, dass es noch eine andere Möglichkeit geben würde, die das Einrichten für andere Entwickler erleichtert.


Ach so, es geht dir um Entwickler, nicht um den Admin beim deployen wie ich zuerst dachte, sowas ist schon ein großer Unterschied 

Wenn du ein autom. Buildsystem wie Ant/Gradle nutzt, gäbe es da mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Maven unterstützt sog. Profile, da kann man dann zB. Konfigurationen für verschiedenen Szenarien anlegen (zB. Dev, Test, CI, Prod, etc. pp.) und dann festlegen welches Profil gerade aktiv ist.
Mit Ant kann man zwar keine echten Profile anlegen, aber etwas ähnliches selberbasteln: 
Verschiedene Konfigurationen für unterschiedliche Szenarien


----------



## JayGabriel (8. Nov 2012)

Hallo, maki,

wieder vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Wenn es dem Admin beim Deployen helfen würde, wäre es ein Boni, aber in erster Linie geht es mir um die Entwickler, die sich in das Projekt mit einbringen müssen.
Ich bin gerade mehrere Tage schon dabei den Code aufzuräumen und hab auch bei den Konfigurationen in der Web.XML schon gleiche/ähnliche Einträge entfernen müssen.
Klar, in erster Linie müssten die Entwickler auch mal in die Doku und jetzt in die Readme gucken, um zu sehen, ob schon Konfigurationen vorhanden sind, die sie benutzen können, aber so eine Hilfe für das Konfigurieren wäre echt cool.

Maven klingt sehr interessant mit diesen Profilen, leider habe ich weder mit Maven noch mit Ant/Gradle bisher gearbeitet. Werde ich mir aber bei gegebener Zeit mal anschauen. :rtfm:

Viele Grüße,
Jay


----------

